# Sauerkraut Balls



## Kathy36 (Mar 14, 2005)

Hello,

does anyone have a recipe for Sauerkraut balls? My mother used to make them all of the time when we lived in the States and now that I live in Germany, I have lost the recipe. Can anyone help me?

Thankyou in advance!
Kathy


----------



## Michael in FtW (Mar 14, 2005)

You might try going here: http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=Sauerkraut+balls+recipe

You'll just have to weed through them to find one that sounds like what your Mom used to make.


----------



## Kathy36 (Mar 14, 2005)

_Oh my god!!! I must have alot of time to go through all of those recipes

Thankyou for your help.


_


----------



## kansasgirl (Mar 14, 2005)

This one is wonderful! I love the combo of ham and corned beef - most recipes call for ham only.

Sauerkraut Balls
1 Onion, chopped finely
3 tb Unsalted butter
1 c Cooked ham, finely chopped
1 c Corned beef, finely chopped
1 Garlic clove, minced & mashed
6 tb Flour
2 c Sauerkraut, drained & chopped finely
1 tb Fresh parsley, finely chopped
1/2 c Beef broth
1 Egg
2 c Milk
2 1/2 c Flour
4 c Dry bread crumbs
Vegetable oil for frying

1.In a large skillet, cook onion in the butter over medium heat, stirring, until softened. Stir in ham, corned beef, and garlic. Cook the mixture, stirring, for 1 minute. 
2.Stir in 6 tb flour and cook mixture over medium heat, stirring, for 3 minutes. 
3.Stir in sauerkraut, parsley, and broth and cook for 3 minutes or until it is thickened and paste-like. 
4.Spread mixture on a platter and chill for at least 3 hours.
5.In a bowl, whisk together the egg, milk, and flour. Shape the kraut mixture into balls, dip them into the egg mixture and roll them in the bread crumbs.
6.In a large skillet, heat 2 inches of oil to 375F on a thermometer. Fry the balls in batches for 2-3 minutes or until golden brown. Transfer to paper towels to drain. Serve with mustard sauce.


----------



## Kathy36 (Mar 15, 2005)

oh, thankyou Kansasgirl , that sounds delicious!


----------



## tweedee (Mar 15, 2005)

They all sound great


----------

